# Where to buy LED traffic signals???



## LEDUser (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm going to buy a used traffic light off of ebay for fun. However I want LED ball lights. I used google to search but can't find places to by them. I would like one each of 12" R-Y-G ball light


----------



## PhotonBoy (Apr 13, 2003)

http://www.ledtronics.com/pages/News85.htm 

http://www.ledtronics.com/pages/News90.htm

Main index:

http://www.ledtronics.com/pages/news_nav.htm


----------



## Sallyya (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: here you can buy LED traffic signals!!!*



LEDUser said:


> I'm going to buy a used traffic light off of ebay for fun. However I want LED ball lights. I used google to search but can't find places to by them. I would like one each of 12" R-Y-G ball light


 
My dears,

Here in www.spark-oe.com, you can buy various kind of LED traffic signals.
please feel free to contact me!


Overseas Sales Manager
Shenzhen Spark Optoelectronics S&T Co., Ltd
Add: R801, Huafeng Building, 
No 6006 Shennan Rd., 
Shenzhen, China
Tel: 86-755-8390 4366
Fax: 86-755-8390 4766
Mob: (86) 136-8491-9746
Web: http://www.spark-oe.com 
http://www.globalsources.com/szspark.co
E-mail: [email protected] 
[email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
Skype: sally-led


----------



## CLHC (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: here you can buy LED traffic signals!!!*

Greetings and Welcome *Sallyya*!

Enjoy!


----------



## bombelman (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: here you can buy LED traffic signals!!!*

nice !! how much for that huge PH25 ??

Cheers !!


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 17, 2006)

just the thread to bring up the led traffic lights that were installed in my neighborhood several years ago: they are burning out! ..every year a I see a few more leds are out in the same lights.. I see now that about 25% of the leds are out in a few.. what's up with that???


----------



## LEDism (Jul 20, 2006)

TedTheLed said:
 

> just the thread to bring up the led traffic lights that were installed in my neighborhood several years ago: they are burning out! ..every year a I see a few more leds are out in the same lights.. I see now that about 25% of the leds are out in a few.. what's up with that???


Same here. Some lights here have an entire section of LED's out. I have also seen flickering ones.


----------



## WildChild (Jul 20, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> just the thread to bring up the led traffic lights that were installed in my neighborhood several years ago: they are burning out! ..every year a I see a few more leds are out in the same lights.. I see now that about 25% of the leds are out in a few.. what's up with that???



After how many years? It could just be normal with 5mm leds since they are working almost 24h/24h. What color is the most burnt out? Red, green or yellow or all of them? Maybe we could get nice statistics with traffic lights since they get a lot of use and abuse due to weather. Here I cannot say since they only changed traffic lights to led about 1 year ago.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 23, 2006)

well, they could be up to ten years old.. I'll check again and see what colors are most burnt out, but I'm pretty sure it's the green since that's the color it usually is when I drive under it..


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably due to crappy solder joints... I tell you, it is very difficult to find electronics these days that have a solder joint quality similar to the gear you could get in the 1980s.

All Electronics has used eight-inch red traffic light LED arrays for $25:
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-b.../8"#34;_LED-LIGHTED_TRAFFIC_LIGHT,_USED_.html


----------



## Canuke (Jul 25, 2006)

scott.cr said:


> Probably due to crappy solder joints... I tell you, it is very difficult to find electronics these days that have a solder joint quality similar to the gear you could get in the 1980s.



I have to wonder how much that has to do with the push for lead-less solder. I understand cold solder joints have been a big problem with the switchover.

http://www.aimsolder.com/lead_free.cfm


----------



## Smurf1976 (Jul 31, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> just the thread to bring up the led traffic lights that were installed in my neighborhood several years ago: they are burning out! ..every year a I see a few more leds are out in the same lights.. I see now that about 25% of the leds are out in a few.. what's up with that???


First post so hope it turns out OK.  

Just wondering what part of the face of the traffic signal the LEDs are failing in? It it at the top of the signal light? Middle? Just random? I don't mean red, yellow or green. I mean at the top of the red, middle of the red etc.

I've spent over a decade full time work on traffic signals (but mostly incandescent and QH lamps) so am pretty familiar with them. Knowing what part of the signal the LED's are failing in is relevant since they do get different levels of heat, direct sunlight etc.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jul 31, 2006)

upper half I'd say..here's another clue ; last time, a whole line of (5?6?)leds were blinking/flickering on and off..


----------

